# Problems Importing Pictures Into Lightroom



## jakefraser4 (Oct 20, 2010)

Hi folks,

I'm extremely new to digital photography - just got my first camera (a D3100) this week. I've been using the trial version of Adobe Lightroom 3 to edit my RAW photos. Until tonight, I've had no problem importing my photos into Lightroom but for some reason reason tonight, it is saying that it does not recognize the format of the pictures of that I'm taking. I've been playing around with the variety of setting in the camera quite a bit - do you think it's possible that I've changed some setting that won't let me import the pictures? Any other suggestions? Also, I imported JPEG images without any problems.

Thank you!


----------



## Darkhunter139 (Oct 20, 2010)

What format are the pictures in?


----------



## Big Mike (Oct 20, 2010)

JPEG image should import no problem, but you RAW files might be an issue.  Because it's a new camera, Lightroom will likely need an update.  The latest update may or may not include compatibility for your camera, if not, you'll have to wait for the next one.

An alternative would be to use Adobe's DNG converter and convert your RAW files to DNG, then import them into LR.


----------



## KmH (Oct 21, 2010)

Your D3100 is not yet supported by ACR 6.2 the latest version that Lightroom 3 uses.
http://kb2.adobe.com/cps/407/kb407111.html

Though most camera maker use proprietary RAW formats, they do not share technical info about their format with Adobe. Adobe has to reverse engineer the format for each new camea released. It takes some time for Adobe to accomplish that.

Mike mentioned converting to DNG which is a format Adobe develeoped to be a universal RAW image data format. Some camera makers have adopted DNG and no longer use a proprietary RAW format.

It would be helpful if you dropped Nikon an email expressing your feelings on the matter. They are tired of hearing from me about it.


----------

